# Pick & Pull disc brake swap



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

Any ideas for a disc brake setup that I can get from Pick & Pull for my 67 GTO. I have drum brakes without a booster now and I'm in desperate need of a temporary upgrade until I can afford an quality set. Anything has to be better than what I have.

Also a step by step install guide would be handy.

Thanks.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

The 69'-74 single piston calipers, spindles and rotors off of any a-body will work and do just fine at slowing these beasts down. they are pretty much bolt ons (think i had to enlarge one hole on spindle), and rotors are inexpensive and easy to find.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Good luck finding older car parts at a junk yard. Here in Ohio, the illegal mexicans have stripped everything usefull off of every car there.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

As said, any '69-'72 A body: Cutlass, Skylark, Malibu, Tempest, etc. Direct bolt on, nothing rubs, no fabrication needed, alignment angles stay the same, cheap, and works excellent (factory parts!!). We did one many moons ago on a '65 GTO for a total cost of $90........still working great.


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Agreed on the '69-'72 stuff. NOTE: '73 and '74 A-body has different spindles and brakes.

Another group that "fits" are from the E-bodies, Grand Prix, Monte Carlo and Riviera, '69-'72. Of course, if you come across a '69 Monte Carlo, BUY THE WHOLE CAR!!! (they didn't make them 'til '70. Argh! Argh! Humor...). 

You WILL need a booster and proportioning valve. Very important. 

Jim


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

has anyone seen the guy on E bay that sells spindles that fit the 67 GTO(and other cars) but allow you to use brakes off of 80's cars?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The '69-'72 brakes are readily available and are heavy duty excellent units. They are in no way inferior to brakes found on '80's vintage vehicles. You should be able to get the rotors and loaded reman calipers from any parts house.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

ebay, about 400 bucks for a kit that has everything you need. when i started visiting bone yards, they didn't have old cars and wanted about 250 or 300 for the parts if hey sourced them


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I havent seen a car older than 1980 in a yard since 95 or so. Most got crushed or parted as the value went up. You can get a kit that will let you use the drum spindles with disc rotors and a caliper bracket. I know about buying a $600+ kit to swap the drums out, did that on the 65. Lucky for me the 70 had disc, so does the 72.

Swap meets would be better to find that stuff than junk yards, but you never know. It depends on where you live.


----------



## lewy222 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thumpin455 said:


> I havent seen a car older than 1980 in a yard since 95 or so. Most got crushed or parted as the value went up.
> 
> Swap meets would be better to find that stuff than junk yards, but you never know. It depends on where you live.


There are junkyards out there with old stuff in them! I aint tellin where, but this is my parts store!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I spy with my eye a 73 or 74 ventura


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

I have the front stuff on a 70 chevelle. I can look at it and make sure everything is there if your intrested?


----------

